# PE Civil October 2017



## DC_engineer2017 (Nov 1, 2017)

is it true that every Civil section (WRE, Structures, Transportation etc) have their own cut off score? That would make sense but just checking. Also some one else asked this question too? If a question for some reason was being not counted/eliminated, then does it still count for you in your score if you get it right?


----------



## John QPE (Nov 1, 2017)

nope....they are all 52 this year. My cousin is on the FL Board


----------



## DC_engineer2017 (Nov 1, 2017)

No Way. Are you sure? Sounds low to me. Are you really sure or is it just  a hearsay?? There is no way they could have set a cut score already (less than a week) without doing a thorough analysis of all civil discipline questions...

Though I would be happy/ecstatic if that's the case..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2017)

DC_engineer2017 said:


> No Way. Are you sure? Sounds low to me. Are you really sure or is it just  a hearsay?? There is no way they could have set a cut score already (less than a week) without doing a thorough analysis of all civil discipline questions...
> 
> Though I would be happy/ecstatic if that's the case..


Um, yeah, no.  Rite of initiation.  Come play on the spam board... the real truth is results are not released until it reached 15K.  Truth - happened 3 days after the last session hit 15k.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Come play on the spam board... the real truth is results are not released until it reached 15K.  Truth - happened 3 days after the last session hit 15k.


This is the only truth. But be careful as to when to finish the spam thread! It was a wacky couple of days between when the spam thread finished and the first results were released.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 1, 2017)

DC_engineer2017 said:


> No Way. Are you sure? Sounds low to me. Are you really sure or is it just  a hearsay?? There is no way they could have set a cut score already (less than a week) without doing a thorough analysis of all civil discipline questions...
> 
> Though I would be happy/ecstatic if that's the case..


I'm positive....but some question you get right could be thrown out for various reasons, making the 52 a harder hurdle to surmount.


----------



## DC_engineer2017 (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't think you lose point when you get it right  and that question gets thrown out. You will keep that point. Actually you would benefit from it. Right ?


----------



## John QPE (Nov 2, 2017)

DC_engineer2017 said:


> I don't think you lose point when you get it right  and that question gets thrown out. You will keep that point. Actually you would benefit from it. Right ?


Oh man, you don't want to be one of the people who gets a question they throw out correct. When you get a problem correct that 98% of test takers miss they're going to assume you were cheating. The TSA-style interrogation and background checks they do will make you wish you never took the test.

This board is one of the first places they look too. When they see you used the term "engineer" in your handle when you're only an EIT disciplinary action from your state board will likely follow.


----------



## DC_engineer2017 (Nov 2, 2017)

humm.. Interesting. Good to know.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2017)

@DC_engineer2017, if you're going crazy waiting for results... Or just want to relieve some stress, exam-related or otherwise, come join the spam board! It's linked above, but also, here:


----------

